# Travel-Crystal Palace CC site



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Having never driven in or around London since the 1970’s we are planning to go to the Crystal Palace CC site for a few days.

We will be travelling from upt North down the M6. Which is the best way to travel to the site and will we be subject to the Congestion Charge in a 2009 24ft Auto-trail?. Also when we get their which is the best and cheapest way to get into the city by public transport I have a bus pass her to be hasn't.

Any help will be grateful.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well I would go clockwise via the M25 over the Elizabeth bridge,go off at Junc 4 and follow A21,at Bromley take the A222 through to Bekenham and then onto Crystal Palace.If you have satnav switch it on at Bromley.rather than try coming through traffic and the north-south circular road.

cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We use our bus passes......150ish yards from the site.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've done that route lots of times and have always gone the way suggested by Cabby. Just try to avoid the peak times as there are road widening works on the M1 and M25. Also Dartford Crossing gets congested in the rush hour. Whatever you do, try to avoid being on the M1 (jnc 13 - 6 south) and M25 on Friday afternoons.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We went the same way as cabby sugeested when we drove from Lacashire. As for the best way into London I think it was the number 3 bus from just across the road. Free with the bus pass and £2 each way into central London. 

If this has changed I am sure someone else will be on to say so.

Have fun Sooty10


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

I take our motorhome regularly travelling from Shropshire. I come into London from the M4/Chiswick Flyover/exit A4 and pick up South Circular towards Kew/over Kew Bridge towards Putney following South Circular all the way thru East Cheam into Putney and on to Wandsworth take the Balham Road and on to Crystal Palace. When in Crystal Palace spot transmission tower and site is underneath!!
Fab site - I am often alone and feel perfectly safe driving thru London this way - clearly signed etc and I can manage road systems. On one occasion satnav packed up and I still got there. Last December I was there in the snow. AVOID PEAK HOURS. I use the local railway station which is within walking distance, avoid bus cos of traffic but as has been reported the bus station is just down the road. Also Sainsburys, good cheap restaurants and wonderful bakers. Petrol station over the road and everyone is friendly and the actual parkland below site is good too. Enjoy!
Jennie


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Forgot to say no congestion charge this way, check emission zone though this always confuses me. Our van is 8 plus metres with a cycle thing on back.
And it's LH drive!!
Jennie


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think you need to register your van re the low emissions zone.

See here for info.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you all for this information. Which of the two ways to go will be decided near the time  

Colin


----------

